# Türkçe konuşur/konuşuyor musunuz?



## Pitt

Merhaba!

I'd lıke to know the correct translatıon of "Do you speak Turkish?"

1. Türkçe *konuşur* musunuz? 
2. Türkçe *konuşuyor* musunuz? 

I am not sure, but in my opinion the first sentence (use of the "geniş zaman" = expression of an abilitiy) is correct.

Selamlar!


----------



## TekYelken

Pitt said:


> Merhaba!
> 
> I'd lıke to know the correct translatıon of "Do you speak Turkish?"
> 
> 1. Türkçe *konuşur* musunuz?
> 2. Türkçe *konuşuyor* musunuz?
> 
> I am not sure, but in my opinion the first sentence (use of the "geniş zaman" = expression of an abilitiy) is correct.
> 
> Selamlar!


 
Hi Pitt,

I think the second one is correct. The first one sounds as if it's a matter of preference; _*"Türkçe konuşabildiğinizi biliyoruz ama (günlük hayatta) konuşur musunuz?"*_ gibi.

You may be surprised to hear that although correct we do not use the second form either for that purpose. We generally say;

"_*Türkçe (veya başka bir dil) biliyor musunuz?"*_

Hope this helps.


----------



## Guner

Just to add my two cents worth:
The literal translation of 
"*Türkçe (veya başka bir dil) biliyor musunuz?" *would be something like:
Do you know Turkish (or any other language)?

As for the second question "Türkçe *konuşuyor* musunuz?", it can be used slightly in the way that you intended in special circumstances. i.e: Say you are part of a migrant family from Turkey but your kids were born in the foreign country. Someone wants to know if you are trying to get the kids speak in Turkish at home so they can be bilingual. And he asks "Evde Turkce konusuyor musunuz?" 

Cheers,


----------



## kalamazoo

How about "Türkçe var mı?" or something similar (sorry for not using the right alphabet).  Does that ever get used, e.g. to ask a foreigner if they know some Turklsh?


----------



## Rallino

kalamazoo said:


> How about "Türkçe var mı?" or something similar (sorry for not using the right alphabet).  Does that ever get used, e.g. to ask a foreigner if they know some Turklsh?



Yes, it exists as well. However, it's colloquial.


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for the explanations!


----------



## Black4blue

kalamazoo said:


> How about "Türkçe var mı?" or something similar (sorry for not using the right alphabet). Does that ever get used, e.g. to ask a foreigner if they know some Turklsh?


 
Yes it is extremely tarzanish.


----------



## TekYelken

kalamazoo said:


> How about "Türkçe var mı?" or something similar (sorry for not using the right alphabet). Does that ever get used, e.g. to ask a foreigner if they know some Turklsh?


 
Yes, in cases like job interviews etc. That is, if I apply for a job, I will probably be asked "İngilizceniz var mı?"

Hope this helps.


----------

